# GabeandJesss



## LilMommy

Does anyone else follow Jessica's youtube channel? I can't believe what she's been through first Gabe and then Drake :nope: 

...I know its her real life but its so dramatic that I can't help but find it entertaining :blush: :munch:


----------



## X__Kimberly

I follow her! omg I started crying seeing her update )):
Drake fooled everyone!!


----------



## LilMommy

I know! It pissed me off! Like especially because he did that to Lilia, and he got her name tattooed on his arm, like how could he possibly think any of that is okay? I feel so sorry for her like I can't imagine being single 19, newly divorced, and raising three babies under three!


----------



## X__Kimberly

I know!! that made me mad! poor Lilia</3 and poor jess i could only imagine the pain she's in right now thanks to him! how could he not care about the mother for his twin! and then she so sweet trys to give him another chance and go to marriage counseling and he says no! like WOW! it's like he never cared://


----------



## LilMommy

Yeah I don't think he did, but I don't blame Jess I thought he seemed like he really loved both her and Lilia from what I saw...but she should have known something was fishy with the whole ex-girlfriend might be pregnant with his baby thing.


----------



## X__Kimberly

I know for surely having a tattoo of Lilia i believed it, i guess he was just a fake!
and yeah i found that a little fishy!!


----------



## jadek

I saw that & couldn't believe it! I feel so bad for her but she seems really strong so she'll make it out ok.


----------



## TweedleTee10

I love watching for the drama and the info, but I don't believe any of it.

Put this link together:

jessicagotpregnantonpurpose. blogspot. ca


----------



## eager.4.U

I still currently watch Gabeandjesss :) I love her vlogs! Soon to be having her twin boys! Love her 'Dancing into labor' video made me laugh hahaha


----------



## MrsEngland

I follow her channel and I really feel for her can't imagine being in her position with 3 children at 20 and being totally alone. Drake was an absolute bast*rd (excuse my french) but who does that and actually marries the girl?!


----------



## leoniebabey

:rofl: at the dancing video. i'm off to watch more


----------



## eager.4.U

I agree she is in a prettty crummy position... But she seems happy either way, she knows shes blessed with beautiful kids, and has tremendous help from family and friends!


----------

